# No RID



## markivo (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't know where to post this and I've tried searching but I get thousands of results. If I'm in the wrong forum just point me to the proper one and I'll go there. Thanks. 

Long story short, I've purchased a new/used Tivo to replace two others with Sat2 issues (my original one and a replacement that had exactly the same issue.) This "new" apparently one has no RID and DirecTV is telling me there is no way to activate it because they no longer support 0 RID Tivos.

Is there no way around this? This unit is sweet - it belong to a Linux dude who put twin 150gig hard drives in it so total time is > 220hrs.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

Yep, here's a current thread that directly addresses your question. The short answer:

If you currently have a non-RID active on your account, you can "refresh" or "reauthorize" your new unit using access card from your non-RID unit. 
If you DO NOT have an older non-RID active on your account ... out of luck.
Check your PMs.


----------



## markivo (Nov 3, 2003)

_If you DO NOT have an older non-RID active on your account ... out of luck.
Check your PMs.
_
Out of luck. My previous unit had an RID and this one is new (to me.)

The system won't let me send PMs - too few posts. PM me an email addy and I'll reply that way.

Mark


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

I'd like a PM about this issue as well.


----------

